# JavaScript Slideshow Woes



## tarza99n1971 (Mar 13, 2004)

I am using Dreamweaver MX on Windows XP Pro and can get this javascript to run in my browser as a test directly from Dreamweaver, but when I post it to the website I'm working on, the slideshows don't work...no images appear. I'll paste in my code and following that, I'll post the error I get.

Here's my javascript and html for my page:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

Untitled Document



Backward





Forward



Automatic



[TR]





ERROR
Line: 15
Char: 74
Error: Unexpected call to method or property access
Code: 0
URL: http://www.cakeunique.com/LeftFrame.htm

The first occurance of the following line in the script is line 15:
document.getElementById('link').href=links[picNum]


----------



## tarza99n1971 (Mar 13, 2004)

I looked at things and found that the word "images" linking to my images folder wasn't capitalized. I did that and reloaded the page and it worked great!


----------

